# How did Gieco find out?



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

I got a letter from Gieco. It said they have reason to believe I am involved in ride sharing. How did they find out? Why do they suspect me of this...I never told them. I heard from others on this forum about getting letters from gieco, progressive, state farm, and liberty mutual. I think they find out through DMV records. When Uber or Raiser inquiry your motor vehicle records, it shows the inquiry on your record. Your insurance company checks your record periodically for moving violations and recognize the inquiry by Raiser as Uber. Now your insurance company knows Uber has looked at your driving record. They can deduce that you are driving ride share...so they send you the questionnaire. Which is to get you to admit to ride share so they can cancel you. Just like uber drivers cancel bad riders. Well, to insurance companies we are bad customers....so they want to cancel us. This just my theory as to how these insurance companies figure out who to send these letters to.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

So nobody has switched insurance companies since driving UBER/LYFT? Wouldn't they check like indicated above before issuing new converage? I am pretty sure I know at least one driver who has switched coverage to a different insurance company.


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

Good point, I think they have only recently figured this out, and don't check for it when writing new policies....yet. I feel that the insurance companies are figuring out who is Ubering because of the way drivers are vetted. Somewhere information is exposed to people we are trying to hide our ride sharing from.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

There are so many ways they could get their hands on some digital hints. There is no privacy anymore. Oh sure you might feel relatively secure, but if someone wants to dig up dirt on you, and I mean REALLY wants to, they can. And they will.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Politicians know this all too well.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems like it might be cheaper and more rewarding for the insurance companies to persue collecting from UBER if damages warranted such.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

outback said:


> I got a letter from Gieco. It said they have reason to believe I am involved in ride sharing. How did they find out? Why do they suspect me of this...I never told them. I heard from others on this forum about getting letters from gieco, progressive, state farm, and liberty mutual. I think they find out through DMV records. When Uber or Raiser inquiry your motor vehicle records, it shows the inquiry on your record. Your insurance company checks your record periodically for moving violations and recognize the inquiry by Raiser as Uber. Now your insurance company knows Uber has looked at your driving record. They can deduce that you are driving ride share...so they send you the questionnaire. Which is to get you to admit to ride share so they can cancel you. Just like uber drivers cancel bad riders. Well, to insurance companies we are bad customers....so they want to cancel us. This just my theory as to how these insurance companies figure out who to send these letters to.


Probably the stinky cab drivers got your car plates a couple of times; they catch you pucking and droping and they rat u to the insurance bureau
Is what they are doing now; some of them are taken pictures and videos around the hot spots

http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Leaked-transcript-shows-Geico-s-stance-against-5910113.php


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Geico has spies planted in every insurance company and all of the sports management.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

outback said:


> I got a letter from Gieco. It said they have reason to believe I am involved in ride sharing. How did they find out? Why do they suspect me of this...I never told them. I heard from others on this forum about getting letters from gieco, progressive, state farm, and liberty mutual. I think they find out through DMV records. When Uber or Raiser inquiry your motor vehicle records, it shows the inquiry on your record. Your insurance company checks your record periodically for moving violations and recognize the inquiry by Raiser as Uber. Now your insurance company knows Uber has looked at your driving record. They can deduce that you are driving ride share...so they send you the questionnaire. Which is to get you to admit to ride share so they can cancel you. Just like uber drivers cancel bad riders. Well, to insurance companies we are bad customers....so they want to cancel us. This just my theory as to how these insurance companies figure out who to send these letters to.


I'm pretty sure it is illegal for the DMV to give out any information other than the driving record.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Geico has spies planted in every insurance company and all of the sports management.


Does anybody know what GEICO stands for? Anybody! Government Employees Insurance Company! HMMM


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I'm pretty sure it is illegal for the DMV to give out any information other than the driving record.


In South Carolina the inquiries are listed on your motor vehicle report. It's public to insurance companies and employers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Seems like it might be cheaper and more rewarding for the insurance companies to persue collecting from UBER if damages warranted such.


Read your Partner Agreement - YOU indemnify UBER and all of its Staff from any loss or legal risk.

Please spend an hour reading what you have agreed to, then re-read so you have a chance of understanding what exactly you have signed to. It took me 4 total reads about 4 hours worth of a very important education.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Read your Partner Agreement - YOU indemnify UBER and all of its Staff from any loss or legal risk.
> 
> Please spend an hour reading what you have agreed to, then re-read so you have a chance of understanding what exactly you have signed to. It took me 4 total reads about 4 hours worth of a very important education.


 Agreed. I always felt when reading the T/C of any agreement form be that lyft/uber a warranty etc.. it was like reading the Gettysburg address . The first I did when I acquired erie ins was making sure they I would be driving for lyft. I would never trust uber/lyft when it comes to insurance.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Agreed. I always felt when reading the T/C of any agreement form be that lyft/uber a warranty etc.. it was like reading the Gettysburg address . The first I did when I acquired erie ins was making sure they I would be driving for lyft. I would never trust uber/lyft when it comes to insurance.


The UBER agreement gets particularly scary when it clearly states that it accepts no risk or loss from accidents or legal action.

One day paying everyone's fines will just get too much for investors watching the valuation erode due to some effective future enforcement action. At that point they will hang any drivers that are breached out to dry.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Because Gieco is a shit company.

I used them for over 10 years. Than out of the blue 2 years ago my premiums went up 75 bucks a month. No tickets no accidents. I called to ask why they had no answer.

So I canned them and got usaa.

Same thing just happened to my parents who had used gieco for over 25 years for home, auto and storage insurance policies. Every policy went up 15% for no reason or an explanation.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Because Gieco is a shit company.
> 
> I used them for over 10 years. Than out of the blue 2 years ago my premiums went up 75 bucks a month. No tickets no accidents. I called to ask why they had no answer.
> 
> ...


You have to pay for the Gecko commercials and Warren Buffet.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

My concern is, if Geico found out about you, then they will likely find out about me and other people. And everyone on here who renews their policy with their carrier, may be found out. It's not just Geico. But I will find out if inquiries show up on a DMV record. I may call down there as I have a contact. To me, it seems only law enforcement would have access to that info and each state's DMV is a bit different. Anyhow, if I get a letter, I get a letter. I may switch before my policy renews as I got a much better quote from someone and I have a ticket now, have no idea what Geico knows, ugh.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Kaz said:


> My concern is, if Geico found out about you, then they will likely find out about me and other people. And everyone on here who renews their policy with their carrier, may be found out. It's not just Geico. But I will find out if inquiries show up on a DMV record. I may call down there as I have a contact. To me, it seems only law enforcement would have access to that info and each state's DMV is a bit different. Anyhow, if I get a letter, I get a letter. I may switch before my policy renews as I got a much better quote from someone and I have a ticket now, have no idea what Geico knows, ugh.


Well you can't complain too much because all Geico is doing is trying to detect people who are breaching their contract.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

From Uber Drivers FB board:


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Poki (Dec 1, 2014)

Insurance... reason I have not applied for Uber, not that they care.



the sandman said:


> Because Gieco is a shit company.
> 
> I used them for over 10 years. Than out of the blue 2 years ago my premiums went up 75 bucks a month. No tickets no accidents. I called to ask why they had no answer.
> 
> ...


That isn't uncommon; USAA will eventually raise your rates also (they did to me), maybe plan on insurance shopping every 2 or so years.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

As someone who directly worked for the insurance companies not the agents I can tell you if you get towed your tower might report you to get a GOA


----------



## UberNOT (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats right, you have to pay to play. if your personal insurance company finds out you been doing commercial business using your personal insurance you might as well give up driving because now the word will get out that you are a high risk driver. Anywhere you apply for personal insurance in the future will be very costly for you. Be real or don't play.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

UberNOT said:


> Thats right, you have to pay to play. if your personal insurance company finds out you been doing commercial business using your personal insurance you might as well give up driving because now the word will get out that you are a high risk driver. Anywhere you apply for personal insurance in the future will be very costly for you. Be real or don't play.


Right each time you get a quote from an insurance company or tell one something it will be reported.

So be very careful.

We busted many news paper boys [more like kids from the 70s] driving around who got into an accident and the tower snitched on him. The tower got paid and didn't have to do any work since he got a GOA and the other guy got a cancelation letter


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

This is why I keep my dealer plates on.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

outback said:


> I got a letter from Gieco. It said they have reason to believe I am involved in ride sharing. How did they find out? Why do they suspect me of this...I never told them. I heard from others on this forum about getting letters from gieco, progressive, state farm, and liberty mutual. I think they find out through DMV records. When Uber or Raiser inquiry your motor vehicle records, it shows the inquiry on your record. Your insurance company checks your record periodically for moving violations and recognize the inquiry by Raiser as Uber. Now your insurance company knows Uber has looked at your driving record. They can deduce that you are driving ride share...so they send you the questionnaire. Which is to get you to admit to ride share so they can cancel you. Just like uber drivers cancel bad riders. Well, to insurance companies we are bad customers....so they want to cancel us. This just my theory as to how these insurance companies figure out who to send these letters to.


So all they can do is assume? What is that going to prove.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> So all they can do is assume? What is that going to prove.


That your using your vehicle for commerical insurance but you have a personal insurance policy.

Typically in all insurance companies have within their contracts if they suspect your using your vehicle for commerical purposes they have the right to pull out and refuse to cover you.

Now if Uber offered an insurance plain that's commerically available for everyone aside from the crap that claim they have that's a different story.

Even taxi drivers who lease out a vehcile have to pay commerical insurance.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

In San Antonio the home of USAA the word was put out by the cab companies to report all NTC drivers to the big three Insurance companies....The DPS in Texas can run your plate and get your insurance info....The cabs want us out of business and this is one way to do it....San Antonio has always been little back stabbing *******..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> As someone who directly worked for the insurance companies not the agents I can tell you if you get towed your tower might report you to get a GOA


What's a goa?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

So you are operating your vehicle commercially, and you fault your insurance company, all they are doing is looking out for themselves and all the rest of the insured under the auto insurance policies they underwrite. You want to conduct business with your car, you need the proper insurance to do so, like commercial auto insurance.


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So you are operating your vehicle commercially, and you fault your insurance company, all they are doing is looking out for themselves and all the rest of the insured under the auto insurance policies they underwrite. You want to conduct business with your car, you need the proper insurance to do so, like commercial auto insurance.


I fault Uber.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What's a goa?


GOA = Gone on arrival. Used in this context by the tow drivers: They do not have to provide tow coverage for commercial vehicles. So if they show up to an accident scene and clearly see evidence of a vehicle being used for commercial purposes they can refuse to tow it, mark it as GOA and get paid for the tow anyway. When the insurer looks into why the car was not towed the tow drivers tells them what they saw.

AAA does offer service to members with commercial vehicles but not passenger carrying commercial vehicles. So plumbers trucks OK. Any livery vehicle, no. I asked about TNC's to a trainer mid 2014 and they have not made a decision on them yet if they fall into the commercial livery category or not. But easy enough to take the trade dress down and just act like a normal car.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> From Uber Drivers FB board:
> 
> View attachment 2785


Interesting. One thing I consider is that if Uber let the driver keep the safe ride charge ($1 per trip) for Uber drivers who buy commercial insurance then it might just about pay for itself.

5 days a week * 4 weeks * 15 rides a day = $300.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> Interesting. One thing I consider is that if Uber let the driver keep the safe ride charge ($1 per trip) for Uber drivers who buy commercial insurance then it might just about pay for itself.
> 
> 5 days a week * 4 weeks * 15 rides a day = $300.


Well I think they only get 80% of that or whatever there take is, in some cases 75% but you are correct could very well pay for it's self. Initial costs to get the TCP are around $2500. but Uber was even offering $500 towards that for a while. not sure if they are any more. You get the added benefit of Legal Airport Pickups, At LAX anyway.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

I suspected much of what all of you are saying. Let me ask a question - why would anyone Uber if they knew about all of this?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> I suspected much of what all of you are saying. Let me ask a question - why would anyone Uber if they knew about all of this?


Answer I have gotten most often is that they simply need the money and are willing to take the risk. I cannot fault someone for that. At least they are trying to work for it. Albeit illegal and immoral work. It's still work. Who am i to judge.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Probably the stinky cab drivers got your car plates a couple of times; they catch you pucking and droping and they rat u to the insurance bureau
> Is what they are doing now; some of them are taken pictures and videos around the hot spots
> 
> http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Leaked-transcript-shows-Geico-s-stance-against-5910113.php


Hey, I'm a cab driver, and I'm willing to bet that your mouth smelly than my ass.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Hey, I'm a cab driver, and I'm willing to bet that your mouth smelly than my ass.


And I'm willing to bet you got a case of the zactlys caspiy257, IF that's your real name.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> I suspected much of what all of you are saying. Let me ask a question - why would anyone Uber if they knew about all of this?


Yes, most people doing Uber are desperate. Why I got out is the fact everyone doing Uber will have to pay a large fine in Chicago and have to attend college to become a taxi driver.

Like anything in Chicago nothing will be done till after the elections right now everyone is playing nice.

Wait till people in Chicago find out they are going to have a bill from the city for 10k or 20k and fines for not going to school to get your chauffeurs license.


----------

